# .30-06 depriming help



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone close to Crosby willing to help out? I have 70 or so .30-06 casings needing to be deprimed. I'd be willing to pay or swap for a custom pen...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I'm in Pearland and willing to help.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

I live in Willis, but work in Humble.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I guess I don't understand. If you don't have the die to deprime them, what are you going to do with them once they are deprimed???

THE JAMMER


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> I guess I don't understand. If you don't have the die to deprime them, what are you going to do with them once they are deprimed???
> 
> THE JAMMER


"...swap for a custom pen..."

I'd bet...he is making ink pens out of the cases...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I use a small very stiff wire to deprime all of mine.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I got him covered guys.


----------



## Condition One (Sep 18, 2006)

*Depriming*

Liftologist, I live in Mont Belvieu and can help if you and Texas T have problems hooking up. Let me know. Take care.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Just use a punch and a hammer. Place brass on a wood block with a hole slightly larger than a primer drilled in the block. Insert punch into brass and bang with hammer. Repeat as needed. 

Its just a friction fit on commercial brass. Small crimp on military.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the Help Texas T lookin forward to seeing the big red truck!!

Thanks for the offers and help guys!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Thanks for the Help Texas T lookin forward to seeing the big red truck!!
> 
> Thanks for the offers and help guys!


 Any time and I enjoyed shooting the breeze with you,


----------

